# analizadores de espectro  de frecuencia



## hernan cardona rendon (Mar 24, 2007)

Análisis se refiere a la acción de descomponer algo complejo en partes simples o identificar en ese algo complejo las partes más simples que lo forman. Como se ha visto, hay una base física para modelar la luz, el sonido o las ondas de radio en superposición de diferentes frecuencias. Un proceso que cuantifique las diversas intensidades de cada frecuencia se llama análisis espectral.

Matemáticamente el análisis espectral está relacionado con una herramienta llamada transformadorrmada de Fourier o análisis de Fourier. Ese análisis puede llevarse a cabo para pequeños intervalos de tiempo, o menos frecuentemente para intervalos largos, o incluso puede realizarse el análisis espectral de una función determinista (tal como ). Además la transformadorrmada de Fourier de una función no sólo permite hacer una descomposición espectral de los formantes de una onda o señal oscilatoria, sino que con el espectro generado por el análisis de Fourier incluso se puede reconstruir (sintetizar) la función original mediante la transformadorrmada inversa. Para poder hacer eso, la transformadorrmada no solamente contiene información sobre la intesidad de determinada frecuencia, sino también sobre su fase. Esta información se puede representar como un vector bidimensional o como un número complejo. En las representaciones gráficas, frecuentemente sólo se representa el módulo al cuadrado de ese número, y el gráfico resultante se conoce como espectro de potencia o densidad espectral de potencia.

Es importante recordar que la transformadorrmada de Fourier de una onda aleatoria, mejor dicho estocástica, es también aleatoria. Un ejemplo de este tipo de onda es el ruido ambiental. Por tanto para representar una onda de ese tipo se requiere cierto tipo de promediado para representar adecuadamente la distribución frecuencial. Para señales estocásticas digitalizadas de ese tipo se emplea con frecuencia la transformadorrmada de Fourier discreta. Cuando el resultado de ese análisis espectral es una línea plana la señal que generó el espectro se denomina ruido blanco.


----------

